
Researchers Say PDFs Are 'Unfit for Human Consumption' - edward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3az4dy/researchers-say-pdfs-are-unfit-for-human-consumption
======
Gibbon1
PDF's are fine it's smartphones that are useless for real work.

